# Florida Deputy Uses Car-cam to Videotape Women



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A sheriff's deputy in Martin County is accused of dishonoring his badge after he was caught videotaping scantily clad women while he was on patrol. 
NBC 6's sister station in West Palm Beach, WPTV, reported that Deputy Jack Munsey no longer works for the Martin County Sheriff's Office.

He was supposed to be working, but instead the sheriff's office said on two days in October Munsey was making his own videos.

"We don't believe any of them are underage. We certainly hope not," said Jenell Atlas, Public Information Officer for the Martin County Sheriff's Office. "But from what you can see on the video, they all seem to be adult women, young adult, but adult women."

The sheriff's office confiscated an hour and a half of videotape. Some of it shows Munsey just driving around, but much of the tape shows him focusing on women below the neck.

"Deputy Munsey showed another deputy that worked with him the videotape and that deputy wanted nothing to do with it and in fact told a supervisor," Atlas said.

Munsey worked road patrol, so he had a small compact camera mounted on the dash of his vehicle, which is used to record traffic stops.

During an internal investigation, Munsey said he videotaped the women because they were pretty. He said he did not use the videotapes for sexual gratification.

He said he watched the tapes in his squad car, and the tapings were isolated incidents. Munsey also told investigators he did not make copies.

The sheriff's office fired Munsey, who was a 10-year veteran of the department.

"Deputy Munsey has three charges against him on this alleged incident. The most serious of these, all of them are serious, but the most serious being the code of ethics and that's the public trust. That's where people trust that we're going to have ethics and do the right thing by them," Atlas said.

Munsey has gone through two previous internal investigations. One was for looking at porn on work computers. Another investigation was for an incident when he crashed his patrol car and a Playboy magazine was found in the car.

The sheriff's office said it has not received any complaints about Munsey's taping or any sexually related complaints.

Munsey is appealing his firing.

Copyright 2006 by NBC6.net. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

